

Censorship, Governments, and Flagellating Google - meadhikari
http://lauren.vortex.com/censorship-governments-google-white-paper-05-04-2011.html

======
ableal
As an appreciator of vintage BSTJ issues (in particular the 1948 C.E.Shannon
vehicles ;-), I liked this bit:

 _[...] it was widely argued that a single page and a single table from the
November 1960 edition of The Bell System Technical Journal -- in fact, this
page and this table [1], triggered the rise of telephone network hopping
“phone phreaks” [...]_

[1] <http://lauren.vortex.com/bstj-bluebox.jpg>

